# Battery?



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Whats the consensus for the best skiff battery?, any favorites?, looking for starting and running the motor/jackplate/chartplotter, starting or dual purpose? , size group? ,any input is great , wanted to hear peoples opinions, what's in your boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Walmart brand. Unbeatable warranty. Pick your size- the more amp hours the longer it will hold charge.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Walmart brand. Unbeatable warranty. Pick your size- the more amp hours the longer it will hold charge.


i was thinking of this, the AGM versions?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

DEKA is also a very good choice


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

I am a wet cell interstate fan! Keep the cells covered and you are good! I have a group 27 deep cycle that just failed and it is 11 years old!


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Best IMO but insane price is an optima marine battery. I just run a basic group 27 at a third of the cost. Keeps my music going and starts the motor all day long on the gheenoe. Separate deep cycle for the trolling motor though


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> I am a wet cell interstate fan! Keep the cells covered and you are good! I have a group 27 deep cycle that just failed and it is 11 years old!


 Wow! And darn it! I was told that they didn't hold up well to vibration so I have always paid double for an AGM.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Find a sam's club. In my opinion the Duracell AGM's they have there (just rebranded DEKA) are unrivaled in value. They are only 10-20 bucks more than the normal wet cells from walmart.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I’m hoping someone will get specific with a lithium option. Seventy five percent chance I get one of those for my next skiff and probably a small one of those.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have 3 Odyssey PC1200's. 1 for starting and house battery and then 2 in series for the trolling motor. They are expensive no doubt but you cannot beat them for weight and power.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

The Odyssey batteries also have a small enough footprint that you can usually stuff 3 of them into the console of a Maverick HPXV.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I know several of us just bought these lithium batteries at Advance Auto for a starting battery; use the 25% off promo on their home page and you'll net out around $76.00. Quite frankly, I haven't hooked mine up yet, but the ones who have reported no problems. They can be tough to find, so you will probably have to check multiple stores.

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...lfp-8/10570100-P?searchTerm=autocraft+lithium

This is the thread I was referring to:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/mini-add-a-battery-kit.67506/#post-609414


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Pole Position, that’s the kind of info I was hoping for.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> I am a wet cell interstate fan! Keep the cells covered and you are good! I have a group 27 deep cycle that just failed and it is 11 years old!


Ditto. I use these in my boats and some small diesel farm equipment. They seem to last 5-7 years with long periods of time between uses and without using a battery tender. Hell of a lot better than the optimas I used previously.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pole Position said:


> I know several of us just bought these lithium batteries at Advance Auto for a starting battery; use the 25% off promo on their home page and you'll net out around $76.00. Quite frankly, I haven't hooked mine up yet, but the ones who have reported no problems. They can be tough to find, so you will probably have to check multiple stores.
> 
> https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...lfp-8/10570100-P?searchTerm=autocraft+lithium
> 
> ...


I have to one from Advance above. Works great. Just helped a friend of ours acquire one recently.
Starts my Etec 50 instantly and the jackplate runs faster than it I can remember ever moving. I used to run a AGM PWC battery at 17lbs. It would only last about 2 years before needing a new one. This Lithium comes in a 4 lbs.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I have 3 Odyssey PC1200's. 1 for starting and house battery and then 2 in series for the trolling motor. They are expensive no doubt but you cannot beat them for weight and power.


What size outboard are you starting with the 1200?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like Interstate batteries don't worry which charger i can use. Ive had one as a cranking/accessories battery. 2 years and still going


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Guvner said:


> What size outboard are you starting with the 1200?


Zuke DF140a, plus it powers the electronics and stereo all day no issues. Trolling motor circuit is separate from the boat and only for the TM. I can run my 24v 80lb Ulterra all day.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I have to one from Advance above. Works great. Just helped a friend of ours acquire one recently.
> Starts my Etec 50 instantly and the jackplate runs faster than it I can remember ever moving. I used to run a AGM PWC battery at 17lbs. It would only last about 2 years before needing a new one. This Lithium comes in a 4 lbs.


does any of your Advanced autos near you have in stock?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Y'all are going at this backward.... Before doing any shopping you need to figure out exactly what size batts you need - then choose the type (wet cell, AGM, lithium...) then the brand and/or deal...

On my skiff (not a micro, an old Maverick just under 17'...) I run a 90hp motor so I needed a group 24 starting battery... it was always backed up by a group 27 aux. battery since my early setup needed it for a 12 volt troller. When I got rid of the troller, years ago, it stayed as my backup... Just this month we finally installed a troller again - this time a 24 volt Terrova (really like it....) so I needed a third battery - a second group 27...

Knowing I needed to upgrade and perfectly willing to do the proper maintenance I chose wet cell batts and installed two new group 27 batteries (along with a PowerMania onboard charger, 60 amp breaker - a first rate installation...). Brand and price were the last things on my mind... If I went AGMs, the cost would rise by at least a third - lithiums, more than double the initial cost (plus the concern about lithiums not being as safe potentially....). Having batteries near my fuel tank, although separated by a partition has always been a concern.... but with appropriate breakers and a full on/off switch.... makes it do-able... That setup has been working just fine for many years (my skiff is now over 31 years old - and has seen hard commercial service now the past 24 years...).

Up until now I always kept both batteries in the bow - but that third battery required some changes... I now have the two troller batteries in the bow (as close to the troller as possible... eliminating long wiring runs....) and the starting battery is now at the stern of the boat (and once again my battery is now as close to the motor as possible...). By the way, the two batteries in the bow sit under a carefully designed shelf that allows an inch and a half of space above them and plenty of ventilation to the sides so I can keep gear on top of the batts.... When the batts are being charged that gear is removed to be certain that any fumes from charging can vent properly...

Those of you that get long service out of your batteries should remember that pros expect no more than four years out of a wet cell battery... Keep them charged and maintained properly and you can extend their life a bit -but at four years.... start watching them closely...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> does any of your Advanced autos near you have in stock?


No they don’t. Try Battery tender as they make or sell them. More money. Deltran is the company. Or Try
https://shoraipower.com/home1/


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I have three PC1200 batteries on the Evo, two for the TM, one house. If you run a 800gph livewell pump for more then a few hours, I would recommend a bigger house battery. I regularly get low voltage warnings and really should put some jumper cables in the boat, for the day I’ve pushed the house to far.

I’ve never been able to put a noticeable dent in the TM batteries though.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Y'all are going at this backward.... Before doing any shopping you need to figure out exactly what size batts you need - then choose the type (wet cell, AGM, lithium...) then the brand and/or deal...
> 
> On my skiff (not a micro, an old Maverick just under 17'...) I run a 90hp motor so I needed a group 24 starting battery... it was always backed up by a group 27 aux. battery since my early setup needed it for a 12 volt troller. When I got rid of the troller, years ago, it stayed as my backup... Just this month we finally installed a troller again - this time a 24 volt Terrova (really like it....) so I needed a third battery - a second group 27...
> 
> ...


Great info here , my etec 60 calls for 640cca or 800mca minimum , but keeping a pull cord on the boat was entertaining the new light lithium options but this thead has some great suggestions, and as always thank you for your thorough response!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Fritz said:


> I have three PC1200 batteries on the Evo, two for the TM, one house. If you run a 800gph livewell pump for more then a few hours, I would recommend a bigger house battery. I regularly get low voltage warnings and really should put some jumper cables in the boat, for the day I’ve pushed the house to far.
> 
> I’ve never been able to put a noticeable dent in the TM batteries though.


I was entertaining a pc1200 , my old skiff I ran a pc925


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Those of you that get long service out of your batteries should remember that pros expect no more than four years out of a wet cell battery... Keep them charged and maintained properly and you can extend their life a bit -but at four years.... start watching them closely...


Bob, i planned to take my bay boat to Cape Lookout one year and my starting battery was four years old. I had not had any trouble with it, but I got a new one so as not to have trouble on my trip. The next weekend (the trip was still two weeks away) I launched the boat and the new battery was completely dead. It was a dud and taught me to check new batteries.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Pole Position said:


> I know several of us just bought these lithium batteries at Advance Auto for a starting battery; use the 25% off promo on their home page and you'll net out around $76.00. Quite frankly, I haven't hooked mine up yet, but the ones who have reported no problems. They can be tough to find, so you will probably have to check multiple stores.
> 
> https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...lfp-8/10570100-P?searchTerm=autocraft+lithium
> 
> ...


Do they use the same chargers as AGM and wet cell?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Scott Kor said:


> Do they use the same chargers as AGM and wet cell?


Not according to what I read. Conventional chargers will only charge them to 80-85%. I got chargers just for them.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

So to you guys that are using the $100 Lithium, for a starter battery.
Am I right in thinking the charging circuit from your outboard is all you're relying on to recharge it.
I'm in the market for a new starter/house battery.
I have 70TLR, and I run my Lowrance 9” and micro power pole from the house battery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guvner said:


> So to you guys that are using the $100 Lithium, for a starter battery.
> Am I right in thinking the charging circuit from your outboard is all you're relying on to recharge it.
> I'm in the market for a new starter/house battery.
> I have 70TLR, and I run my Lowrance 9” and micro power pole from the house battery.


I’m running your motor, micro PP, same GPS/FF and a bilge and LEDs. We will see! Capredfish has a few trips on his already with no issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Not according to what I read. Conventional chargers will only charge them to 80-85%. I got chargers just for them.


Where did you get this information? Not skeptical, just covering all bases before I install mine.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like an idiot asking this ( but that's never stopped me before ).....could someone post a picture of how they are connecting the cables to that Advance Auto lithium battery? It looks like a 1/4-20 ( ??? ) sized hole you are supposed to bolt on ( ??? )


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I charge my 2/24v batteries with a 2 battery Minn Kota on-board charger about 2-3 years and good to go. Just regular wet cells


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

http://products.batterytender.com/Chargers/PN-021-0199-DL-WH.html
Getting this. I don’t need onboard. Just to maintain it if it sits. However with Lithium I don’t think sitting for awhile is an issue. But I plan to use it night before.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Whatever size the posts are on your battery... that’s supposed to be the ring size on your cable ends for best practice...

That’s something the guy who did all the wiring work on my new installation a few weeks ago made a point of saying after looking at how I’d had mine rigged for some years.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where did you get this information? Not skeptical, just covering all bases before I install mine.


I can't remember where I found that, more than one source. I looked it up when I got my Li-Ion batteries.

Here is the simple answer: A *Battery* Tender® can not measure State of Charge (SoC) of a *lithium battery*. It simply *does* not have this capability. While they work great on lead acid *batteries*, they are not able to accurately “read” *lithium batteries*. So, they will never properly charge a lightweight *lithium battery*.

A longer explanation:
http://www.enerdrive.com.au/can-charge-lithium-battery-lead-acid-charger/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> I can't remember where I found that, more than one source. I looked it up when I got my Li-Ion batteries.
> 
> Here is the simple answer: A *Battery* Tender® can not measure State of Charge (SoC) of a *lithium battery*. It simply *does* not have this capability. While they work great on lead acid *batteries*, they are not able to accurately “read” *lithium batteries*. So, they will never properly charge a lightweight *lithium battery*.
> 
> ...


I see
I leave my boat on my Noco Genius 7200 when it’s under the carport and it has a Lithium battery setting.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I see
> I leave my boat on my Noco Genius 7200 when it’s under the carport and it has a Lithium battery setting.


That's what I use. One for each battery. The house battery gets a charge from the outboard when I'm running so it doesn't take as long to charge.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Lemaymiami and Smackdaddy. Both download your avatar from same place? Very similar.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Lemaymiami and Smackdaddy. Both download your avatar from same place? Very similar.


Naa


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If you quickly scroll they look similar. Push pole is just opposite


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Lithium batteries will charge to full in a fraction of the time that lead acid batteries will. There isn’t a need to keep them on a float for a prolonged period of time. Charge them full, turn off your battery charger and switch and you should be good to go. Your alternator would top them off whenever you’re making a run to your next area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

Fritz said:


> I’m hoping someone will get specific with a lithium option. Seventy five percent chance I get one of those for my next skiff and probably a small one of those.


I've been reading about 12V lithium batteries. They've come down in price, which is great; but a high powered 12V lithium battery can still cost over $1,000.00. You need the special charger as well. However, quite a few benefits come with lithium batteries. They're about half the weight and smaller. I wish I had them in my skiff, but I'd install a new GPS controlled trolling motor or shallow water anchor first.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

I finally had to replace all three batteries that came new on my skiff in 2010. Given that they lasted 9 years and since the battery trays were all custom sized for such small batteries, I went with the same battery which was a Fullriver FT560. I honestly hadn't heard of this brand before buying the boat but I've been very happy with them and they look to have very similar specs to the Odyssey PC1200.

Given that each battery is about 30 lbs, I can't wait for comparable lithium batteries to come down in price.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been using West Marine’s 24 series AGM79 batteries for my Ipilot trolling motor. They crapped out on me today after 5 years. I think 5 years is pretty good considering I never got more than 2-2.5 out of wet cell Walmart deep cycles in my other boats. They are on sale and I put a new pair in the boat today for $399 total. Hope I get another 5 years out of the new ones.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

LALostmen =Given that each battery is about 30 lbs, I can't wait for comparable lithium batteries to come down in price.

I have since gone to Lithium's. I bought them online from china. $230 a piece plus 200 shipping. They are 60AH batteries @ 19# a piece. I have fished 2 long days straight on these with out charging and have yet to see an issue. Batteries are now 1 year old and still going strong. I've made about 20 trips with them with zero issues. Still using a Lead acid as a cranker because it was brand new, but i will get replaced with lithium as well when she dies.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> LALostmen =Given that each battery is about 30 lbs, I can't wait for comparable lithium batteries to come down in price.
> 
> I have since gone to Lithium's. I bought them online from china. $230 a piece plus 200 shipping. They are 60AH batteries @ 19# a piece. I have fished 2 long days straight on these with out charging and have yet to see an issue. Batteries are now 1 year old and still going strong. I've made about 20 trips with them with zero issues. Still using a Lead acid as a cranker because it was brand new, but i will get replaced with lithium as well when she dies.


Brand?/ link? If you don’t mind sharing


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Below is a review i did on them a few months back:

About 6 months ago I purchased (2) 60A lithium batteries to put in my flats boat for weight reduction. The going price for one of these batteries in the states is close to $1000 a piece, so being the bargain shopper i am, I found a pair on Alibaba.com for $700 shipped to my house, with a charger. After extensive research i bought them. A 36 days later via a ship from china, they arrived at my house. These batteries weight 19 lbs a piece compared to lead acid which is 60+ for a comparable battery.
they also have a smaller footprint as well.
Per the specs, these batteries are good for 80% charge capacity @ 2000 cycles.

As far as performance, its only been 6 months, but I couldn't be happier. they have performed flawlessly on every trip. I have gone on 2 day sight fishing trips without charging in-between and they have still yet to die on me.

As far as charging goes, each battery takes no longer than 2 hrs to charge. THe good thing about lithium is its ability to handle 20+amps charging with no downside.

PS, they also have not blown up or caught fire!** these batteries adhere to all of the safety ratings as any other battery.

I wanted to write a review because there isn't much info out there on this new technology. Hopefully this helps anyone debating if they want to make the switch or not.

LINK to batteries

the other battery in the picture is a Group 24 for reference.


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Be careful with cheap lithium Ions. Some of what you pay for is safer technology with the brand name.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

jonnyred said:


> Be careful with cheap lithium Ions. Some of what you pay for is safer technology with the brand name.


I was worried about this. From what i gathered after speaking with this distributor is that they sell 1000's to the USA every year. they come with no stickers or branding, and the customers in the US slap there brand name on them as sell them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I was worried about this. From what i gathered after speaking with this distributor is that they sell 1000's to the USA every year. they come with no stickers or branding, and the customers in the US slap there brand name on them as sell them.


Probably the same battery as the high dollar ones, people are just paying for the decals.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not ready to take the plunge cost-wise, but I am intrigued by the lithium quick charging capacity, smaller footprint and lighter weight. Currently charging my TM battery with a solar panel and I haven't seen any information about lithium compatibility with that.

Anyone have any sources for this aspect?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Not ready to take the plunge cost-wise, but I am intrigued by the lithium quick charging capacity, smaller footprint and lighter weight. Currently charging my TM battery with a solar panel and I haven't seen any information about lithium compatibility with that.
> 
> Anyone have any sources for this aspect?


https://www.lithiumion-batteries.co...hargers/lithium-ion-solar-charge-controllers/

As fast as lithiums charge I believe it’s even more well suited for solar charging. 
I watched my Yamaha 70 charge my lithium battery from 9.2v to 13.4v just idling for ten minutes after rope starting. It is even faster while running 4-5k rpm.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Mack. Will definitely check them out when either of my current Brand X AGM and Odyssey give up the ghost. Can't mix is my understanding.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> https://www.lithiumion-batteries.co...hargers/lithium-ion-solar-charge-controllers/
> 
> As fast as lithiums charge I believe it’s even more well suited for solar charging.
> I watched my Yamaha 70 charge my lithium battery from 9.2v to 13.4v just idling for ten minutes after rope starting. It is even faster while running 4-5k rpm.


Impressive!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

To get a more Ah I just added a second one parallel using 1”x1/8” copper flat bar. Will test out tomorrow and report back. Advance Auto has 25% off thru Monday if you guys can find a store with another LFP-8. 
One of these years I’m going to rewire this skiff, Maverick had crappy rigging...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I like ur mechanical connection, engineering at its finest!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Is anyone using these Lithium Ion batteries for running a 24 volt trolling motor ?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Read post #47


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> I have to one from Advance above. Works great. Just helped a friend of ours acquire one recently.
> Starts my Etec 50 instantly and the jackplate runs faster than it I can remember ever moving. I used to run a AGM PWC battery at 17lbs. It would only last about 2 years before needing a new one. This Lithium comes in a 4 lbs.


Do you have to use a different battery charger for these batteries?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Read post #47


I should have been more specific and stated that I was referring to the AUTOCRAT LFP-8 battries in particular. However having said that, I did read post #47 and there is no mention what so ever of using them for trolling motors.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

It is a start battery, I would want to see the specs on what the continuous discharge rate and amp hours are. In that size, probably around 40 ah.
Just remember with lithium you get full power until you hit a voltage threshold and then the bms turns it off. I like lithiums, but the first time that happened to me .......


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

sidelock said:


> Is anyone using these Lithium Ion batteries for running a 24 volt trolling motor ?


I am.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Clubhunter said:


> Do you have to use a different battery charger for these batteries?


I have not used a charger yet. I might get one from Battery tender.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> I am.


Which brand and how do they perform ? I bought an LPF-8 from Advance Auto and someone on their product Q & A page asked if the battery can be used to power a small trolling motor for a canoe and the answer was " it is not recommended and doing so may destroy the battery ".


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Greenlife batteries from Amazon. 50 AH. Powering an 80# Ulterra for almost two years without a problem. One is a house battery for cranking, power poles, bilge pump, and lights.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

The different lithium battery companies recommend charges. Most use a standard charger as the batteries bms handles the cell balancing and charge rates. I charge mine on a 15a charger. 
The lithium’s are all different based on the cells inside. One budget 12v battery only puts out 25amps continuous while a premium battery can put out 50-100 amps continuously. Better cells inside.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I have not used a charger yet. I might get one from Battery tender.


I use the Lithium Mode on my NOCO Genius 7200. You can get them for about $100 and extra quick connects are about $8 so you’re not having to use the alligator clips and can have multiple batteries set up to plug and charge with the same charger. 

I added my second Auto Craft LFP-8 yesterday in parallel with copper flat bar and it makes 60Ah 500CCA for both batteries and only 8# total weight. Never dropped voltage below 12.8v even running Micro Power Pole, GPS, tabs, JP, tilt and trim with motor off. At about $160 for both I’m happy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sidelock said:


> Which brand and how do they perform ? I bought an LPF-8 from Advance Auto and someone on their product Q & A page asked if the battery can be used to power a small trolling motor for a canoe and the answer was " it is not recommended and doing so may destroy the battery ".


Because the LFP-8 is a small battery, not made to run a trolling motor that draws a lot of amps.


----------

